# Bobcats



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

So I've been trying to call in a Bobcat and have been unsuccessful, I called in areas that have signs of them but have yet to call one in. 
Does anyone have any suggestions I would be open. I don't want to kill one just because I don't have a tag but would like to call one in. I have a cousin that as never seen one and I have only seen 3 all in the dark with spot lights.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

They have some mouth calls specifically designed to entice cats. I know Primos makes one that sounds different from your average rabbit distress. My personal opinion is that you just need to be; a) where the cats are, b) very good to spot one coming in, and c) very lucky to get one to come to a call.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The only time I've called bobcats in is during turkey hunts. They seem to respond well to turkey sounds. I'm not sure how they would respond this time of year, but I'm guessing they like Thanksgiving dinner year round.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

rugerdogdog said:


> They have some mouth calls specifically designed to entice cats. I know Primos makes one that sounds different from your average rabbit distress. My personal opinion is that you just need to be; a) where the cats are, b) very good to spot one coming in, and c) very lucky to get one to come to a call.


I just bought the Primos Cat nip call but I don't know when to use a cat meow, if they will respond year round like coyotes or just during breeding season.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> The only time I've called bobcats in is during turkey hunts. They seem to respond well to turkey sounds. I'm not sure how they would respond this time of year, but I'm guessing they like Thanksgiving dinner year round.


I guess I'll have to try turkey, I have been trying woodpecker and rabbit. 
What areas are the best, mountains or desert?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I doubt there are many turkeys in the desert. 8) If you know where turkeys dwell in your area try there.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Bobcats sometimes can take 30-45 mins to show up. Also make sure you aren't calling very loud. Bobcats use their eyes more than their nose. The key is being patient. They also move in very slow so always be looking for movement. Woodpecker, Turkey, chicken, mouse squeeks all work good for bobcats.


----------



## Utah Gila (Sep 8, 2008)

WOW. It is hard to call a bobcat if that is your intention. If you go out and call, and you are a good caller, chances are that a coyote will come in right away as they want to be the first in the neighborhood to "get the first bite". A bobcat may be coming, but they are much slower and curious and as such they are often seen first at 200 (+) yards just sitting there watching and listening. They might walk towards you 30 or 40 feet and then sit for a long time again just watching. As I said, a coyote will come in and give you away and that will be the end of your luck.

Keep your eyes open while calling Coyotes, as that might be the only bobcat that you will ever see coming to your call.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I've called in a hand full of bobcats, mostly before season or when I don't have tags  Most times you don't see them coming....they just "show up". Bird type distress calls work well. I've hung a feather (turkey wing feather) off a tree for movement and have also used a moving decoy. Remember curiosity killed the cat!

As mentioned, stay on stand a lot longer then when hunting coyotes. There are definitely areas that hold cats better then others and tend to product more often.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

rugerdogdog said:


> They have some mouth calls specifically designed to entice cats. I know Primos makes one that sounds different from your average rabbit distress. My personal opinion is that you just need to be; a) where the cats are, b) very good to spot one coming in, and c) very lucky to get one to come to a call.


Don't be modest! I seem to recall a pic you posted of one that must have been crossed with a cow; the thing was huge-let's see her again!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Utah Gila said:


> WOW. It is hard to call a bobcat if that is your intention. If you go out and call, and you are a good caller, chances are that a coyote will come in right away as they want to be the first in the neighborhood to "get the first bite". A bobcat may be coming, but they are much slower and curious and as such they are often seen first at 200 (+) yards just sitting there watching and listening. They might walk towards you 30 or 40 feet and then sit for a long time again just watching. As I said, a coyote will come in and give you away and that will be the end of your luck.
> 
> Keep your eyes open while calling Coyotes, as that might be the only bobcat that you will ever see coming to your call.


It is my intention, I know that the problem is a coyote will bust me if it gets there first, which is why I'm trying to focus my calling in areas where there isn't as much sign of coyotes. 
I'm seriously thinking about going to Texas on a Bobcat hunt. I've seen a ton of videos that say Texas is where you can call in tons of Bobcats.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

sent you a PM


----------

